# 260sl from Weeks Auction



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys,
First off thanks for the awesome forum, been lurking for too long and learning a ton! I purchased my first house this February and the yard wasn't in the best shape, I've definitely made some nice strides but the manual push reel was getting tough to use on the bermuda by mid summer. I switched to my rotary and it just doesn't provide the same cut so hopefully this John Deere from weeks auction doesn't need much work and I can continue to improve the yard. Any tips for a first timer with a power reel and do you think it's too late in the season for a scalp? I'm sure I'll have a billion more questions for y'all! 
- Matt


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome I was watching the bidding and I'm glad someone here picked one of them up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats and welcome to TLF!

That should be a great mower - how big is your lawn? Side note, next time you update your profile the mower and lawn size fields will be mandatory. The how big is your lawn question is always one of the first questions that gets asked, so having that info in the mini profile will be helpful.

Congrats again, that should be a great mower!


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys, lawn size is around 4K, I was nervous this may be a bit too large for my backyard but at $550 if it's in good shape I figured it would be okay. There is a 220b for sale around me but it was $700 and the other greens mowers were $1000 and up and much older. Do you guys have any thoughts on scalping down to below 0.5" as I've been keeping it around 1.5" with the rotary. Btw, loving the Reno progress Jnick and always love to see shots of your lawn Ware!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would start by going here and find/bookmark the operator manual for your mower's serial number range. Just enter 260SL in the search box. Yours should be a "N.A." (North American) model, not an "Exp" (export).

The JD operator manuals are put together pretty well, and should have all the information you need to do regular maintenance tasks on the mower. I would start with the basic stuff - oil change, lubrication points, etc. While you're looking it over, inspect the belts, etc. Before you engage the reel, check reel to bed knife clearance.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh and be sure to bookmark this thread. We have a similar thread for each of the different reel mower manufacturers, and it's a good place to catalog problems/solutions you encounter - with the thought it might help someone else down the road. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats on the new toy, and welcome to TLF! I'm glad that someone on here picked up one of these beauties! I think they sold for very reasonable prices. Nice buy!


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would start by going here and find/bookmark the operator manual for your mower's serial number range. Just enter 260SL in the search box. Yours should be a "N.A." (North American) model, not an "Exp" (export).
> 
> The JD operator manuals are put together pretty well, and should have all the information you need to do regular maintenance tasks on the mower. I would start with the basic stuff - oil change, lubrication points, etc. While you're looking it over, inspect the belts, etc. Before you engage the reel, check reel to bed knife clearance.


 Thanks for the link to the manual, it's more comprehensive than I expected, that will give me some fun reading before I get the reel!


Pete1313 said:


> Congrats on the new toy, and welcome to TLF! I'm glad that someone on here picked up one of these beauties! I think they sold for very reasonable prices. Nice buy!


Thanks, I'm super excited to get it to the house, now I've just got to figure out the shipping.
I was looking at getting some transport wheels but they're nearly the price of the mower so maybe they're not necessary, debating on a grass catcher though?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mpreslar said:


> I was looking at getting some transport wheels but they're nearly the price of the mower so maybe they're not necessary, debating on a grass catcher though?


The transport wheels aren't necessary in my opinion. I do like having a grass catcher though.

For parts, you can go here and register for an account, then access their Parts ADVISOR™ system. It looks like the grass catcher assembly is possibly part number TCU28208, and costs about $137. Don't quote me on that though.

You'll need to figure out who your nearest John Deere Golf dealer is - it is my understanding that any parts you order go through them. Also, keep in mind not all John Deere dealers have access to greens mower parts - it has to be a "golf equipment" dealer. Same deal for Toro.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I use greenfarmparts.com to get my JD parts. good prices, quick shipping. Here is a link to your parts catalog(I believe your reel is a 2011 with a 7 blade reel). Don't worry about transport wheels. Like Ware said, they are not necessary. Plus it looks like the wheel shafts have already been cut on your unit.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks guys, I thought I noticed the axles had been cut or removed for the wheels, is it okay to take the mower over the driveway or sidewalk on the rear drum? I believe the John Deere store near me has golf equipment so that will be helpful.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I move mine across concrete every single time I move it and have not noticed any damage to the rear drum.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome man, that's definitely good to know.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Congrats. That is my dream mower at the moment. Cards just didn't line up this summer for it to be mine. Lots of car repairs.

With that said, if the 26" doesn't work out for you, let me know and I might be in the market by then.

I'm sure you are going to love it!


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

I will for sure let ya know if it doesn't work out for me. Southernguy, are you near the weeks auction site? Curious if you've seen the shape the mowers are in that come from there.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes, I got my Jake, Toro, and Sisis from Weeks

I believe the unit you got needs a new bedknife and a reel grind and you will be mowing. Not sure if you have shop who services reels locally or not.

Pro Tip: I recommend introducing yourself to the mechanic at the best golf course you know and seeing what they can do for you. Many of them are allowed to do some extra work on the side After all they are the superintendents best friend.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

The golf course tip is nice to know, a guy I work with lives at a nice country club that is right down the road. I'll check around and see at a few other courses. Also a shop in Fuquay near me that I believe services reels, no clue how much they would charge to grind a reel though.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mpreslar said:


> The golf course tip is nice to know, a guy I work with lives at a nice country club that is right down the road. I'll check around and see at a few other courses. Also a shop in Fuquay near me that I believe services reels, no clue how much they would charge to grind a reel though.


Absolutely a great in. Even if the mechanic doesn't know your friend, just mention him as a member and by name. 
Even better if he does know him.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Think the reel is bad enough backlapping it won't help? Or is that something that only helps when it has a fresher grind on the blades? I already looked up the bedknife, so I might go ahead and order that if I could put it on.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mpreslar said:


> The golf course tip is nice to know, a guy I work with lives at a nice country club that is right down the road. I'll check around and see at a few other courses. Also a shop in Fuquay near me that I believe services reels, no clue how much they would charge to grind a reel though.


Is this the place in Fuquay you are talking about? Revels Turf and Tractor

I was thinking of calling them this off season to see how much they are to sharpen mowers. They will even come to you and pick it up or sharpen it on site, but I am sure that will cost you extra


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mpreslar said:


> Think the reel is bad enough backlapping it won't help? Or is that something that only helps when it has a fresher grind on the blades? I already looked up the bedknife, so I might go ahead and order that if I could put it on.


I think it's good practice to always replace the bedknife screws at the same time.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Mpreslar said:
> 
> 
> > The golf course tip is nice to know, a guy I work with lives at a nice country club that is right down the road. I'll check around and see at a few other courses. Also a shop in Fuquay near me that I believe services reels, no clue how much they would charge to grind a reel though.
> ...


That's the place, I'll try and give them a call tomorrow to get some info, the mobile aspect is intriguing considering I don't have a truck, but I'm sure you're right on the extra lol. You guys have any ballpark numbers on the cost to sharpen a reel?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would guess somewhere around $100 if you take it to them, might be a little more for a relief grind.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind when I give them a call.


----------



## Mpreslar (Aug 9, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would guess somewhere around $100 if you take it to them, might be a little more for a relief grind.


 So called Revels and was given an estimate of $190 to sharpen the reel if I bring it in and $290 for them to come and get it. I'm going to try and chat with some golf course guys this weekend and see what they can do.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> .
> 
> Pro Tip: I recommend introducing yourself to the mechanic at the best golf course you know and seeing what they can do for you. Many of them are allowed to do some extra work on the side After all they are the superintendents best friend.


This 100%.

I golf, and luckily I live on a golf course and have played with the super here. Has been the best relationship I've now found after owning a reel. They can help me with stuff, and I have access to tools and first dibs on the jacobsens when he is done with them. Life saver!


----------

